# Funny Car Vibration



## 40ozGuzzler (Mar 14, 2007)

My 07 Altima gets a cute lil vibration in the front of the car when I am driving at around 30 - 35 mph. Anyone else experiencing this in their Altimas or are my tires screwed up?


----------



## UltimateAltima07 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing....it caused me to worry actually. I got my 2007 Altima 5 days ago, and on the 2nd day, I accidentally stopped short on a red light, and screeched my brakes very loudly. When it turned green, I pressed on the gas pedal and it felt "delayed" to gain speed and then later corrected itself. I did notice a slight humming/vibration which appears louder than prior to this. Then again, maybe it's normal sounds coming from a new car with only 165 miles on it. I have no idea, but too scared to take it to the dealership. My boyfriend knows cars very well, and insists that I'm paranoid and that it's the car's parts lubricating & adjusting themselves because it's so new. 

What do you think? How soon did you notice the vibration? Does it have a slight sound? I'm sure the cars engine shouldn't be completely silent - but how can one know if it's "too much"? I always listen to music loudly...


----------



## 40ozGuzzler (Mar 14, 2007)

There is a slight delay when accelerating from a stop with the 2007 Altima. You probably noticed it after the hard stop but that's normal with the new Altima; the slight delay drives me crazy when I try to floor it to go from one red light to the next.

There is also a clicking sound when driving. It's more pronounced when you're driving at slower speeds as you can hear it better, the mechanic told me it was the ABS performing its checks and what not. 

As far as the vibration goes, mine isn't coming from the engine. My engine is slightly louder since I decided to mess with the intake and opened it up for more air.
I'm thinking the vibration is coming from the wheels, I had to have mine rebalanced from smacking a curb due to the bad drivers in this town.


----------



## UltimateAltima07 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was so anxious from thinking about my new Altima's performance, so I had my dad take a spin around the block to see if he felt or heard any weird things. I got the "ok" from him shortly after his joyride. I guess I am being an overprotective new owner... my dad says it's the CVT.......I think it means that the car relies completely on electrical capabilities to handle the transmision, which is a brand new feature unlike past models. I'm still learning....I just try to keep it kosher for the next 1000 miles until it breaks in. 

What did your mechanic say about the tires? Why did you open your engine for more air? What purpose does it serve? 

Jamie


----------



## JeepCanuck (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello,

I have a question - do you folks have the eCVT transmission in your Altimas?

I happen to be having a similar vibration with my new Jeep Patriot, which also has an eCVT made by JATCO. JATCO was the automatic transmission company spun off by Nissan.

I get a little thumping vibration at about the same speeds you are mentioning. Could this be a CVT thing?


----------



## 40ozGuzzler (Mar 14, 2007)

I didn't even know Jeep has the CVT stuff. That's awesome, I'm thinking about trading in my Altima for a Sahara right now.

Anyways, both our Altimas have CVT. The 2.5S comes standard with the CVT transmission. It very well could be that the CVTs have that funny thump to it when coasting on 30-35 MPH.


----------



## JeepCanuck (Jul 5, 2007)

Well folks, I've solved the mystery on my Jeep and it's not the CVT. I've since tracked it down to one of the wheels. Put on the spare and the noise disappears. 

I had already suspected that it was wheel balance. I had my dealer check it out. They rotated the tires (and also claimed to have checked the wheel balance - not sure about that) and the noise got worse. When I noticed this I suspected that the problem moved with the wheel, and as it was now worse I suspected the front wheels now had the problem. Swapping in the spare confirmed it: front wheel driver side.

Without the problem wheel, the Jeep is smooth as silk so no vibration (CVT, wheel, or otherwise). Now I still don't know if the problem is wheel balance, the tire, or the rims. Another trip to the dealer is in order.

Good luck!


----------

